# Honduran Rose Burl



## rblakemore (Mar 9, 2014)

Good afternoon all; 
my wife and I are still relatively new pen turners.
I like burl, grain, swirls, and eyes and saw a pen made Honduran rose burl and really like the looks of it.
But, I cannot find a few blanks; I am looking for 4 or 5 to work with.
Any ideas please??


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 9, 2014)

Have you tried ebay?


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 9, 2014)

Careful with that stuff...it is, IMHO, very unstable! I have heard of well aged blanks going for as much as $20 per. Listen to Harry...Google and see what you get!


----------



## toddlajoie (Mar 9, 2014)

I think you may want to try Honduran Rose*wood* Burl...


----------



## Wood Butcher (Mar 9, 2014)

If you find any that doesn't require a second mortgage let us know.  Last I had was from Logs to Lumber.
WB


----------



## keithbyrd (Mar 9, 2014)

check www.cookwoods.com


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 10, 2014)

I just got some gabon ebony from them and have ordered from them and bell woods before. Great couple of sources.





keithbyrd said:


> check www.cookwoods.com


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 10, 2014)

Want to see an awesome curly redwood. I just purchased this from a guy on ebay. I have purchased many pieces from him...


----------



## rblakemore (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks all; I will broaden my look for the Honduran Rosewood Burl!!


----------



## Gary Beasley (Mar 12, 2014)

CAG Lumber in Gainesville Ga. had some nice slabs of Honduran Rosewood burl at the woodworking show last weekend.
Home
CAG Lumber/ Div. ATD :: A Woodfinder Supplier


----------

